# The REAL Impending Disaater that could happen this time on the HILO side of Hawaii !!!!!



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*This could Really happen during the Full Moon Sun, Mon, Tues... the whole underside of the Hilina Slump is now injected with Lava that could act as a Wedge/Lubricant and let area go this time....Never before has the emission of toxic gases from below the surface killed so many trees in the area......Look it up....The leaves are falling off the trees due to gases*
*coming up and choking the root systems....This area is a wonder and a scary place when you know the history of the slides and land movement...Personally seen the area and there is no escape if it really does happen.....I don't know about the " Pending " Tsunami that they are*
*predicting, but the loss of life in just that region could be devastating.....*






* Coast Guard in Hawaii – Is the ‘Hilina Slump’ about to break off? *





 By Editor May 22, 2018








*Warning Not Sent: Coast Guard Hawaii Tsunami As ‘Hilina Slump’ Prepares To Break-Off*
By Paul Collin, _The Unwanted Publicity Intelligence Guy / UPI Guy_

LOS ANGELES – May 22, 2018 – What many people do not recognize to be facts from a whole lot of fiction, applicable to Hawaii’s Kilauea volcano, actually sees far more realities for serious other local dangers, plus a whole lot more officials don’t want you knowing anything about.

*Based On Alot Of Research That Scared Even Me*
Factually explained and officially documented, research references pertaining to little known about information may see many believing matters are far worse than just a Hawaii Kilauea volcano exploding and while that event is primarily based upon geological events, it is important to note that more than 3,000 earthquakes have occurred within the past 30-days. And, that swarms of earthquakes surrounding many many other volcanos worldwide are also occurring too.

Whenever old warfaring enemies meet, especially amidst a 60-year war, a wise observer may bet hard science reality drama is afoot making sudden appearances only because something more important than their long-standing petty differencies or rivalries never spoke to the matter of ‘collective doom now pending both’.

Far more is likely coming very soon, according to the U.S. Coast Guard warning of tsunamis, which is based on up-to 10% of Hawaii’s Lower Eastern Rift breaking off because the “Hilani Slump” is now being loaded up with massive weight and heat from what are called “lava deltas” or “lava benches” forming after being cooled from Pacific Ocean water where that massive amount of island is expected to slip from one of the many earthquakes to displace so much ocean water at any given time that not only all islands of Hawaii will be ring-fenced by tsunami waves but along with the westcoast of North America too.

*Delaying The Inevitable While Breaking It Gently So People May Comprehend And Not Panic*

What surrounds Kilauea geological activity consequences will also soon be going on similarly elsewhere around the world. The problem? You are more likely to ‘not hear too much about these event occurrences’ until officially edited for public information releases.

The sad fact is, according to more sensible research all events are very likely connected, and ‘none of this has been publicly reported’ until now so, although some may think they have reviewed and know everything pertaining to these coming event occurrences, people will learn soon enough that far more other matters are related plus a few secrets that will undoubtedly shock many people.

*The ‘Hilani Slump’ Alert*
Scientific facts prove ten percent ( 10% ) of the Kilauea volcano island of Hawaii, particularly its southeast portion, is indeed splitting off, and expectant to jar a 9.0 + magnitude earthquake ‘before’ its Lower Eastern Rift land mass slips off into the Pacific Ocean, afterwhich tsunamis begin hitting multiple land mass coastlines where now according to the U.S. Coast Guard now warning seafarers must remain away from this entire area.

As of the date and time of this report, “lava deltas” are now actually forming on the Lower Eastern Rift of this Hawaii coastline, which is ‘now officially expected’ to both break off into the Pacific Ocean and consequently create tsunamis.

*Research Reference*

*The 1,000 Foot Tsunami Alert*
And, just as earlier reports forewarned, 10% will indeed eventually slip off into the Pacific Ocean whereupon that much land will indeed drop and displace so much ocean water that a 1,000 foot ( 300 meter ) tsunami will rise up out of that ocean to not only threaten all surrounding Hawaiian island coastlines but also the westcoast of North America too.

*Global Forecast Scary*
My research found worldwide expert scientists hired by multi-national governments have been recently (2017 ) predicting “millennium-scale” events already showing clear signs as ‘cyclical in nature’ where data gathered depicts such explosive occurrences tens of thousands of years ago that will soon see Earth revisitated again so, this is not going to stop here and will continue to unfold more and more.

*Unfortunately, and unlike what some official news media reports are trying to convince the public is okay, is absolutely ‘not’ and the furthest thing from the truth according to recent scientific reports not being broadcasted publicly over televisions today.*

Not just in Hawaii but elsewhere worldwide, my research findings surrounded North Korea (DPRK) and China’s border volcano known by many names, including “Changbaishan-Tianchi” volcano or “Changbai” or “Mt. Paektu” also referred to as “Changbai-Paektu” or “Golmin Šanggiyan Alin” volcano, which recently proved some alarming information from a highly regarded and especially selected team of scientists whom now expect this volcano threatens more than 1,600,000 people whom are in the way of pending danger along with their agricultural farmland area that will soon turn into a deadman’s zone no one can survive.

From America’s and North Korea’s (DPRK) aspect, Mount Paektu volcano is extremely rare because it is now showing signs of a millenium-scale event known as a “SuperEruption” that is ‘not located’ within The Asia-Pacific “Ring Of Fire.”

In short, the Mount Paektu / Changbai volcano ‘should not be reacting because of continental plate subduction’ that is so far-far away from such so, its activity remained a total mystery.

Most scientists say Changbai-Paektu volcano caldera and its neighboring Chon Lake activity is due to subduction zone occurrences, however other scientists more recently were able to disprove that older theory.

*Wake-Up Call Report*
Only recently surfaced, was a report threatening to rock the geological scientific community when they finally wake up to all aspects contained therein.

*Forbidden Bits ‘N Pieces*
Volatile geologic disturbances have always been kept a big secret because, most national governments are concerned if certain information news is publicly released, such key elements will only negatively serve to affect national security as applicable to economic development, trade-financing, and investment markets globally across certain trading boards of exchange, facts clearly demonstrating why mainstream news is kept silent on certain aspects going on inside areas where natural event emergencies occur worldwide.

Mainstream news media will, however, be allowed and encouraged to have their broadcasters and news affiliates keep pointing only to sensational things like “lava” (‘streaming itself’, at 2,000 degrees + farenheit) and continual promotion citing the word “volcano.”

Mainstream news will ‘not be allowed to say anything more to educate the public’ such as where a nuclear power generating station might be experiencing alarms going off because it happens to be situated atop a volcano vent heating up and ready to explode. No, the public is not going to be told about things like that. Instead, the public will be told that all the fuel has been emptied out of the plant to relieve public fear; whether or not it’s the truth – when lying to the public is always more expedient for business and government purposes.

In the case of Hawaii where economic impacts on “tourism,” a million dollar a day business in Hawaii (alone), or wherever else a natural disaster directly impacts business financial investment affairs, government income from tax revenues, or more, government politicians and corporate media giant affiliate news outlets are ‘not going to allow complete or truthful public information releases’ because such simply and very quickly frightens people whom instantly contact family and associates whom slow or curtail their private and corporate investment monies that will become affected all the way down the supply line to others too.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

_*And, when such natural event disasters are explosively pending, public information releases surrounding Rare Earth Element (REE) mineral mining located in immediate geological danger zones, the public will (at all government cost) remain totally ignorant about such ‘secret threats surrounding new and emerging national defense reserve materials incorporated within super high-technology production products related directly and indirectly to national security positions Superpower nations guard. The public will never know that the latest nuclear hypersonic stealth missile, already secretly stationed aboard a certain satellite aimed at multiple enemy and friendly nations, requires a tiny product from China that can only be found beneath North Korea ( DPRK ) where Mt. Paektu volcano is about ready to explode. No, the public will not be officially told of this. However, one of my reports might provide a research link to something along those lines.*_

T_*he problem is not just Mt. Changbai (Mt. Paektu) or Kilauea but certain other volcanoes are also seen waking up because of “geological” events, rather than what mainstream news media is allowed to report in order to focus public attention on only one (1) “volcano” event when in all actuality there are as many as fifteen (15) or more similar events occuring simultaneously.*_

What is ‘not publicly revealed’ are certain geological events attributable to shifts occurring within Earth; events because of cosmic rays (actually, “Cherenkov light radiation multimessenger muon neutrino excitation of Earth’s extra-superconductive magnetic magmatic core boiling up into the upper mantle ringing the ultra-deep like bell explosions we eventually feel in earthquakes or see in rifts, slumps and volcanic eruptions; always, wherever government embedded media broadcasts focus public attentions on television.

What we are witnessing beneath the surface around Kilauea, and elsewhere, are aftereffect by-product events exacerbating questions of human, animal and vegatation survivability only ‘one (1) area at a time’ on television.

There will be more problematic areas popping up worldwide as my recent research findings indicated, which are not all within this report because they pertain to a far bigger picture I have yet to release.

Hawaii’s Mount Kilauea volcano summit has just seen its entire caldera sink down more than 1,000 feet to now beneath the watertable, and this is unleashing massive explosions of steam-laced toxic fumes interlaced with hydrochloric acid plus deadly microfine particle shards of glass posing a serious health hazard to respiratory systems (lungs and bloodstream) of all living humans , animals and other things such as vegetation, produce and other types of crops for sustaining life, plus more.

There are other more immediate deadly situations occurring as a result of these plus other geological disturbances that are just now appearing to create far more hazards to come.

To name a few, they are:

#1. The “Puna Geothermal Venture ( PGV )” company’s electricity power facility supposedly relocated 60,000 gallons of highly explosive petroleum known as its solvent known as “pentane” (a ‘combustable’ and ‘explosive’ liquid, similar to ‘unleaded gasoline’) nearby the Kilauea volcano explosive vent line of explosive occurences since a week ago.

Neighbors indicate that PGV storage facilities were not emptied out because no tanker trucks appeared at any of its storage containment facilities, which were actually too near to the then active volcano lava lakes and fissures spewing nearby.

Furthermore, PGV employees notified Hawaii Civil Defense and National Guard that its facility internal alarms were going off frequently.

Civil Defense and National Guard, aware of potential PGV explosions in the area of its pentane storage tanks, issued an order preventing PGV from entering that highly explosive liquid storage area.

Frustrated neighbors indicate that the PGV power facility has a history of being poorly operated where safety has been close to nothing at all, and that PGV has purposefully deceived the public about hydrogen sulfide emissions and more over a period of several years, plus Kilauea’s previous volcanic lava pooling events throughout Puna during 2014.

On May 8, 2018 PGV announced it removed its 60,000 gallons of combustable explosive liquid ‘pentane’, however frustrated and frightened local area residents indicate no such removal ever occured because they never saw any such trucks remove it, plus they note that PGV was, according to Civil Defense orders, prevented from even entering where the pentane was stored because of the active lava field nearby.

Days later, Hawaii’s governor David Ige, said:


“There is also danger of ‘lava flows going across the top of the well’, which now we would no longer have any way to put cold water over the well. The next step, is to put plugs after the wells are killed and put plugs in the well above the geothermal resource,” indicating PGV’s safety process overall is not yet complete.

*References*

m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/db_330510/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=xEM20QWm

m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/db_330510/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=RKq9EtSq

AND,

#2. Increased movement of the “Hilani Slump” currently shows signs of slipping off into the ocean whereupon 10% of the island would be displaced along the southern line of currently active fissures spewing lava now entering the ocean where it is being cooled and piling-up more land weight on the edge of the Hilani Slump threatening to break off and slide into the Pacific Ocean, and if that occurs a huge displacement of water is expected to create a 1,000 foot ( 300 meter ) tsunami calculated to stretch from the Eastern side of that island displacement to the westcoast of North America once this occurs.

#3. Certain employees, within official local offices, aware of volcano early development warnings are sending unofficial text messages to family members being warned to evacuate away-from local low-lying island areas to much higher ground or leave the Hawaiian island chain altogether.


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

In my “ludicrous” speed read mode, I found only one TRUTH in the diatribe.  So I’m out 400 quatloos.  Damn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Word is Hannity, through a surrogate, is attempting to buy as many people out as possible in the Leilani Estates and the immediate surrounding area. He's offering a penny on the dollar.


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Word is Hannity, through a surrogate, is attempting to buy as many people out as possible in the Leilani Estates and the immediate surrounding area. He's offering a penny on the dollar.


I was on vacation on the big island and we drove from the west along that coastline whenever that sacred temple to the west of the present flow is moving was destroyed.  Took out a town or so west of Leilani.  Little police control as we were able to park along the road about a 1/4 mile west of where the lava had crossed the then-existing coast road.  And were able to walk up to the oozing lava just north of the road.  

Nothing as dramatic as this one.  But fun to use wood sticks to dip into the lava.  

The eastern slope of the island is not going to slide into the ocean.  It’s been there I assume for at least a few hundred thousands of years without a tsunami slide as some TRUTHERS here are panicking over.  

I assume the Hannity land grab story is a joke.  But if true, I’m not sure he’ll live long enough for the former Leilani Estates tract to ever gain soil cover over the lava flows to be marketable or productive land of any financial value. 

Unless he sold his soul to the devil and will live forever.  Which I’ve got 300 quatloos on being true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I was on vacation on the big island and we drove from the west along that coastline whenever that sacred temple to the west of the present flow is moving was destroyed.  Took out a town or so west of Leilani.  Little police control as we were able to park along the road about a 1/4 mile west of where the lava had crossed the then-existing coast road.  And were able to walk up to the oozing lava just north of the road.
> 
> Nothing as dramatic as this one.  But fun to use wood sticks to dip into the lava.
> 
> ...


So it was you? You poked Pele? She's pissed dude! You should have hung out, bought flowers, breakfast, thrown down some white bread for her to toast, something!


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it was you? You poked Pele? She's pissed dude! You should have hung out, bought flowers, breakfast, thrown down some white bread for her to toast, something!


Did I write “poked”?  I’m not in character right now, so it only meant what I wrote.  No double entendre.  That was 2-3 significant eruptions since the present.  No way our little taste of playing with blobs of lava up close got the old battle axe in a tizzy this time.  

I’ll bet it was the abnormally higher than usual production of marijuana in those so-called estates that got her dander up this time.  Every resident so far I’ve seen is typecast pot grower on the casting production call sheets.  The last one, the guy who had lava blobs falling in his yard I swear is Bob Weir.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Word is Hannity, through a surrogate, is attempting to buy as many people out as possible in the Leilani Estates and the immediate surrounding area. He's offering a penny on the dollar.


*He'd be a fool ....as are you a Tool for posting that.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Did I write “poked”?  I’m not in character right now, so it only meant what I wrote.  No double entendre.  That was 2-3 significant eruptions since the present.  No way our little taste of playing with blobs of lava up close got the old battle axe in a tizzy this time.
> 
> I’ll bet it was the abnormally higher than usual production of marijuana in those so-called estates that got her dander up this time.  Every resident so far I’ve seen is typecast pot grower on the casting production call sheets.  The last one, the guy who had lava blobs falling in his yard I swear is Bob Weir.


We have friends there, so far out of the path, but some really nice homes have been destroyed, dream homes . . . and her Highness, although occasionally impatient and destructive, is in no way an "old battle axe".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He'd be a fool ....as are you a Tool for posting that.*


A fool? Or sly like a Fox?


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have friends there, so far out of the path, but some really nice homes have been destroyed, dream homes . . . and her Highness, although occasionally impatient and destructive, is in no way an "old battle axe".


*One mile or more west of the " Slump " line or better yet move to the Kona side for a while......*
*No way I'd tempt fate even as beautiful as that area is....No way Jose....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

We are praying for the Big Islanders.
The people of Hawaii have lived with Pele's fun and games for a long, long time.
Hawaiians shaped a pretty big part of my life.
Hele Ke Akua


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2018)




----------

